# MMA Wrestling Camp January 28th 2012 Coaches Mike Grundy & Dave Grundy



## MMAWRESTLING (Jan 11, 2012)

MMA Wrestling Camp January 28th 2012 Coaches Mike Grundy & Dave Grundy

MMA Wrestling Camp January 28th 2012 Coaches Mike Grundy & Dave Grundy

We are Hosting A MMA Wrestling camp every one is welcome at any level of wrestling even if its your first wrestling session.

Why not start your year off with wrestling camp coached by 2 top UK wrestling coaches

MIKE GRUNDY

. Olympic qualification team 2008

.Commonwealth games competitor

.many times GBR Champ

.Coach to Ufc fighters

DAVE GRUNDY

.Coach of USA tour

.Coach to many GBR Champs

.Over 20 years coaching experience

.Head coach of Wigan & Leigh wrestling

January 28th saturday 2012

Venue : UNIT 72 ROMAN WAY OFF LONGRIDGE ROAD PRESTON PR2 5BB

To book on this camp go to 
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/Schedule.htmMMA Wrestling with Michael Grundy
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/Schedule.htm

EMAIL: 
[email protected]


----------

